# cats in tusc?



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone know good area around Navarre-Massillon on tusc for cats?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I know alot of decent places around the Dover/New Phila area, PM me if your interested...


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Under the Cherry Street Bridge is the best place around the area for cats, but its deft worth the drive to the dover philly area, alot better fishing


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

KATKING said:


> Under the Cherry Street Bridge is the best place around the area for cats, but its deft worth the drive to the dover philly area, alot better fishing


well those two places will be packed with people for awhile, better get ther early if you want a spot


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the Tusc river is alot better fishing SOUTH of massillon..........from bolivar south .........it gets better the farther south that you go to fish !!!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Only thing I ever cuaght under the Cherry bridge is a stinking turtle!!!


----------

